# WINTER TIME!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so it seems this forum has grown bigtime over the spring and summer months.. so there are MANY MANY people here who have Havs that have never seen snow or winter time temps. (if you live in the cold cities ofcourse...)

What can I expect as it gets colder out and when the snow starts to come down? 

What about potty? Will he be confused that his toilet it totally covered in white stuff now?? eace: 

I've never had a dog before by the way... so this is totally new to me!

Thanks all!:whoo: 

Ryan


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I haven't gone through the winter yet with a Havanese but a lot of people have posted in outher threads that their dogs love playing in the snow. Just have something handy to wipe the paws or the snow that falls off once they get inside.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I think some like it and some don't. If you have a problem you could always clear a spot for him. I'm sure once he gets use to it he will be running like hell. I find that my boys actually like cold weather better than hot. They love to go outside and play in the fall/winter. I'm sure you won't have a problem.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine love the snow. When it is really cold, I just put their coats on. I found good fleece coats that go around the whole body, not just the top of them. And they keep them warm. When I take them off, the coats are warm, because they keep the body heat in. Have lots of towels handy to wipe them off.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico was an Easter baby and hasn't experienced winter yet, but our friends have a 2 year old Hav. She hated her first winter, and basically refused to go outside. They let her use puppy pads indoor for potty. Her second winter she would go outside, but did not like snow at all - they shoveled her a spot in the yard and that was the only place she'd go. Toward the end of winter she was getting a little more interested in the snow just because their golden retriever loved to play in it, so it'll be interesting to see what she does this winter. Nico doesn't seem to mind rain or dew, and doesn't like the heat, so I'm thinking he might do OK with snow and cold. I, on the other hand, can't stand it.

Michele, where did you get the coats for your two?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady loves snow. He was confused the first time, but caught on quickly. He would spend hours running and playing in the snow if we let him. 

This seems like a good excuse for one of my favorite Brady pictures:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I got them in PetSupplies Plus or PetCo. I think the company website is Fidofleece.com. They're making them a little different this year. Mine close (with velcro) from the bottom. The new ones close on the top, across the back.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It will vary with each dog; the older dogs that have seen snow before, like to play in it. The young dogs not use to it will want to potty in the house and not go outside in the snow. With my dog it was the wind, it gets really windy here and last winter he didn't like it, so on a windy day we would have more potty accidents in the house. He just would not go potty outside in some bad weather.

I am not looking forward to the winter months with Casper because he needs alot of exercise and it it harder to do that in bad weather.

Hopefully I will have a new playmate for him this winter.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp LOVES the cold & snow. Dreamer tolerates it but she hates to get her feet wet. Jax hasnt been thru a winter yet but he & Tripp HATE the heat. 
I cant wait for winter. We have so much fun. Just have plenty of towels etc.. when they come in the house.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am really worried about Winter time!

Last winter, Gucci was using pads and would whimper when I tried to take her outside in the cold. I didn't push it, because she was a tiny puppy and didnt' want her sick, plus I wanted her to finish her vaccinations.

We had snow ONCE and she wanted nothing to do with it, in fact, she darted back in the door as fast as she could!

I still let her use the pads sometimes when it is raining really hard or thunderstorming.

Not to mention, she likes for ME to walk in the grass with her to go, so I have a feeling I'm going to be freezing my arse off this year. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

SNOW:smow: - My guys LOVE IT!! The deeper the better, I literally have to drag them into the house to melt the ice pellets off of their unberbellies!! When they first go out, I throw towels in the dryer, so when the come in I just wrap them up and it helps melt the ice & keep them warm. I always have them wear sweaters or coats when they are playing ( not so much just for potty) 
When is snows - DH goes out and shovels a path on the deck and then either snowblows or shoves an approx 10 foot by 10 foot spot in the grass for potty. That usually lasts about 1 day, then they try to travel across the deep snow for potty - go figure!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just LOVE that picture, Laurie!

The shirt looks so COZY, soft and warm! I want one! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Lexi has one too, I love them on the girls!! And they are warm too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper doesn't mind playing out in the snow or walking for miles in 0 degree weather. But he does get freaked out about peeing in the snow. We have potty room, but he hates going in there too--- so last winter he went 25 hours without peeing.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember that picture Laurie, and it is so cute  Oreo loves the snow and tries to do his RLH, but he doesn't get too far as we go out when he is on a leash. One day we will be in a home and we can let Oreo run free in a backyard.... Oooooh, he would love that.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie!
That pic is to cute... hahahaah... Not sure if beamie would like clothes though... he HATED his PJ's and only wore them once for about 10 minutes.. hmmmm..
Do these guys really need warm clothes? or they are totally fine without em?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't have any experience with snow since we live in the SF Bay Area, but Benji can't stand wind,cold and rain!! We got Benji in Feb. 2007. He was 13 weeks. He didn't want to potty or pee on wet areas. One side of our house is a bit protected from rain and remains dry under the awnings. I had to carry Benji to this dry area to do his business. He still doesn't like wet areas to do his business. 

Laurie, what a cute picture!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We do not have snow here, but last January, I took a trip to New Mexico and took Maddie with me. They had snow on the ground there and she walked out like it was no big deal, but as soon as her feet started getting cold, it prompted a wild & crazy runlikehell that got her whole underbelly covered in snowballs. Unfortunately, I only have one photo of it and it isn't very sharp.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurie and Karen,

Those photos of your Havs in their little coats in the snow are just too cute!!! Wow, we don't get snow here at all. Winter just means rain and more rain. I love the snow clumps all over Brady's face. That is just adorable!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Laurie...*

where did you get the sweater? and do they have boyish ones? thanks.
Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly - your picture shows exactly what the pups look like - everytime they come in from playing in the snow. That is why I looked for sweaters or coats that covered as much belly as possible.
Trish - I got those sweaters at Petedge.com and I like them so much that I will get more this year I think. I think they only came in pink but they do have lots of other sweaters and coats. I have to get Logan a new on this year, since he is 10 lbs heavier than last year.
Ryan, at first they kinda wiggle and act like they dont like it, but the minute they go out to play, they forget they even have them on. I am in NJ and I feel like if they are out playing for a while, YES they def. need them. With you up north so far, my opinion would be YES- you should put Beamer in something, at least for when he is out for a while. Just my opinion.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

TnTWalter said:


> where did you get the sweater? and do they have boyish ones? thanks.
> Trish


Trish,
If you can't find the sweater in a boy style, I got my boys soccer hoodies. They also have basketball, football and hockey. You can get them at petedge http://apparelandaccessories.petedg...tegoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=211 I have also seen them on ebay.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora loves snow! She runs outside burries her face and pushes thru it! The only problem is when the wet snow sticks to all of her hair! That is when you want a pin brush to pull it out! 

I found that fleece was bad on her hair. I bought her a coat that had a silky lining on the inside and that helped with tangling. Sweaters are also a nightmare on her hair! But to be honest, Dora really doesn't like wearing them so I just force her when she is going to be outside for a long time.

Dora will have to get used to winter without snow now!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston in his Mickey Mouse Hoodie...*

Hee. Hee.

He had just had a bath and was cold so I put on the hoodie...



















Trish


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Trish,

Both of your boys are adorable..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosth - your son is adorable!! Those Eyes! He and Winston make such a cute pair - wanna share them???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Trish,

Where did you get that hoodie?? Beamer would like that i think.. kinda manly, but will still show his sensative side.. 

Did you get it from the Disney store??

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, that is a great picture - I like how you caught Winston right in his shake... Great shot!! Oh and Trish, your son is cutie pie too


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish, those photos are adorable!! Winston looks cute (but manly) in his hoodie and your son, well, he's a handsome kid!

Susan


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I tried to add to the post....*

but it didn't work...

so I have to post here....

Here's the back....
It was $11.99 at Meijer in early July...I snagged it! It has a hole in the back for the leash and velcros in the front.










Trish


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Trish those pictures are precious.

Sam loves the snow, but the 'snow ball' make it really hard. Here is a suit that I found that really helps. He has boots too, but they don't stay on very well. I have lots of snow pictures in my gallery if you want to have a look.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OMG>>>>>*

:biggrin1: Sam is SOOOO cute!!!!!

Where did you get that????

I have enjoyed all the pics, but that one cracks me up!!!

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh remember that snow suit - it is so funny to see his fur "bursting" out of the suit!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love that picture Debbie, Sam looks like a lion.... I just love his color


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie, I also remember that picture  He looks so cute - that is a cool suit... especially if they are going to spend quite some time out there. That's definately a great way to avoid the snow balls. I agree with Paige, Sam looks like a lion.  A cute one, that is


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just can't believe that Sam lets you put that one him. He looks so cute, but Brady would never cooperate for such attire. A coat is as much as I can get him to wear. Sam always looks so cooperative and happy in all your pictures


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> :biggrin1: Sam is SOOOO cute!!!!!
> 
> Where did you get that????
> 
> ...


I got the suit and boots from muttluks. com. There are on the expensive side, but worth the time saved with mats and snow balls.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Ok, so it seems this forum has grown bigtime over the spring and summer months.. so there are MANY MANY people here who have Havs that have never seen snow or winter time temps. (if you live in the cold cities ofcourse...)
> 
> What can I expect as it gets colder out and when the snow starts to come down?
> 
> ...


Ryan, there are a lot of people who show pictures of their havs in the winter covered in snow having a blast. I think your baby will do fine. 
My dogs on the other hand saw :smow: a couple of years ago and we live in South Texas where the rule book says it NEVER snows. :nono: Some fluke of nature gave us over 5 1/2 inches of the fluffy stuff and it threw the dogs for a loop. They had no clue what to do about it and crossed their legs until they were ready to explode. When mother nature stepped on their bladders they had no choice but to chance it. 
It was funny seeing a dog sloooooowly putting one foot into the snow trying to figure out if or where there was a surface under it. Once one dog found out that they weren't going to sink :help: into the center of the earth, it was playtime. Well, it was playtime for them. For me it was clean the flood off of the tile every time they brought a couple of gallons of water in on their coats.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Not to mention, she likes for ME to walk in the grass with her to go, so I have a feeling I'm going to be freezing my arse off this year. lol
> 
> Kara


Oh Kara, I really feel for you. I get numb at anything under 70 degrees and to think of you out there walking in snow. brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> We have potty room, but he hates going in there too--- so last winter he went 25 hours without peeing.


I would have been checking the potted plants and shower at that point.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Hee. Hee.
> 
> He had just had a bath and was cold so I put on the hoodie...
> 
> Trish


Trish your pictures are darling.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

All your pics are just so precious.It almost makes me want winter to come to see what we'll put Duncan in!!LOL!!
This is my first time owning a dog as well Ryan and I was told by many to make sure their paws are clean when they come in from the snow as far as salt goes.
Living in the city,when people shovel,they pour the rock salt all over the place and if it gets onto to their paws it will bother/burn?? their little tooties!
I also plan on getting Duncan something cute,but after seeing all those cute pics I'm so torn!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I always thought those booties were so funny/weird and remember thinking that I would never ever put some on my dog... now that I have Kubrick, however, I'm seriously considering getting him some booties for the winter time snow. However, I do think that as I walk around with him wearing those I will feel that I am just as much a Crazy Dog Lady as Kara does!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I can't wait to bring Radar out in the Snow...I really think he'll love it. Sometimes he can get a little scared but I think when he looks up and sees those little whiter flakes he'll get happy about it. Radar likes to chase things and bark at stuff when he gets the chance and snow flakes will be fun for him. We may have to cover him up though because of the cold. He may get too cold because sometimes dogs can't feel the cold because they get so excited that they can sometimes stay out for long periods and they don't realize that they can get frostbite just as easily. Now all we have to do is get a manly little outfit for Radar so he can go out and roll in the snow.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, I am sure that Radar will LOVE the snow. It is a real pain when they get the ice chunks on their bellies, and underarms, that is why I try to find the sweaters or coats that cover as much as possible under there! I have NEVER used the little booties, and really dont think that mine will wear them, and they dont seem to have a problem with the cold on their paws. We just use the de-icer that is made specifically for pets, if you clean your own walkways & porches, I would look for some at your local co-op.
Laurie


----------



## K9WINTERS (Aug 26, 2007)

Our former baby loved the snow - we live in Canada, so she had to get used to it. We have a Belgin Shep as well and they had great fun...now RAIN that was another story - hated the rain - refused to go out doors - even at age 2....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy was ok with the snow. She has had two snows - when it first snows she is leary but warms up to it in a day or two. She will go out and explore - my husband will clear a patch for her. We have towels ready to wash off her feet - she hates this and runs very fast and darts under the bed to keep us from cleaning her feet. She is hilarious!

Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to correct an earlier post on this thread. I didn't get their coats from Fido Fleece. It was Dickens Closet and they sell them at Petco and Pet Supplies Plus. But the Fido Fleece is very similar. The thing I liked about the Dickens Closet sweaters was that they had a hole in the back for their leash to fit through. I don't think the FF ones do.

Trish, I don't know who is cuter, Winston or your son. He is a real handsome little boy. He's going to be a heartbreaker, if he isn't already.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh, I have fallen way behind on this thread!!

Trish, your son is adorable! And so is Winston 

I LOVE the picture of SAM!!! HOW cute is that?????? I'm going to check out that website today! He looks SO darn cute in that lil' red suit. With the topknot and his tail a waggin  Precious!

Sissy sounds like my Gucci! She will also try to run and hide when she knows something needs to be washed OR nonchalantly act like nothing is there. She is SO funny when she gets poop on her fur, she will sit or try to walk backwards to hide it from me, so she can get out of her "butt bath". It is HILARIOUS......I can't really explain what she does, but if you saw it, you'd crack up. 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

AS much as I am enjoying this thread--- I really hate it that we are talking about WINTER :frusty: . I am hoping for a winter like last we had 60 degree days in December and January... I've lived with winter all my life--- but each year sunny CA is more and more inviting.

Trish, Winston and your son leave me speachless they are both so cute 

and what more can we say about SAM Debbie. Is is the sexiest stud--- no one can touch he and Stogie.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

K9 Winters - How youd doing? I see you live in Milton! There are a few of us from the GTA here.. Derek, amy and myself - we live in Toronto.. Helen is in Whitby.... And thats about it! lol..

Maybe you would like to join us for our 'playdates' ???

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you, Missy, but this morning's paper said Farmer's Almanac predicts a very snowy and cold winter for our area. I wonder if my brother has room for me and the puppies - he lives in Calif. They are supposed to have a very mild winter.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, can you check and see if your brother has room for another 2 humans and 2 Havs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I also have an uncle in San Diego. Maybe we can beg him for some time there.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I LOVE San Diego - how about one more human and three pups???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL ---I'm telling you Ladies, A Havanese Compound!!! Just like the HBO show Big Love---but no Poligamy. Think of the money we would all save. One Jerky maker, One big storage freezer, share jackets and toys, we could buy food in bulk, we could have a grooming room on site--- and we would take turns caring for each others pets when on vacation. I vote sunny CA on the coast, but could be persuaded on other warm climes ---loved the southwest when we visited arizona and new mexico---


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow.

I just checked out the Virginia Forecast on the Farmer's almanac and the "Old Almanac" websites......they say COLDER and more snow! Egads! 

I am NOT a cold-weather sorta gal, I freeze in the 60's! And I won't leave my house in the 30's! ound: 

I am likin' the idea of the Hav-compound on the West Coast. Of course, I'll need a trip here or there to play slots in Vegas! hehe.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm like you, Kara. If it goes below 70, I'm ready to hibernate. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on out! :grouphug: We've got a spare room, a big backyard and are only about a half hour's drive from the beach. :rockon: That is...without traffic...unfortunately, it can _totally_ ruin your day :Cry: Guess there's pros and cons no matter where you live *sigh*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Trish,
> 
> Where did you get that hoodie?? Beamer would like that i think.. kinda manly, but will still show his sensative side..
> 
> ...


This would be cute for a male hav

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Coats-Winte...hZ003QQcategoryZ46298QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Kodi and Shelby this past winter, all dressed up for the snow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michele, they are too cute!!! makes me almost want a storm.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Michele!

What an adorable photo. I love it. They look so cute all dressed up for the snow!

I thought of you at the Nationals when I saw someone with a double dog stroller (you had mentioned that yours might fight in a single stroller)....  :focus:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, that is too cute! That pictures makes your babies look bigger than they really are - cant wait to see them!! Hopefully there wont be snow -haha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are SOOO cute!  This is WHY I'm on the hunt for cute sweaters  I am starting to feel "ready" for fall/winter. Wait! Did I just SAY that? lol

tsk,

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> Oh Michele, they are too cute!!! makes me almost want a storm.


They are adorable, But bite your tongue, I hate the cold. I wish it would stay warm forever. I'll take every season expect for winter.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, Paige, my tongue is very sore from biting. I have been biting it since I wrote that. I hate winter too. The only time I like it is that first snow if I am lucky enough not to have to go out in it and can just look at how pretty it is.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

yes it is gorgeous if you don't have to go out, have a fire in the fireplace and sitting on my butt drinking a nice warm cup of coffee. 

But my daughter drives 45 minutes to get to college and it worries me sick.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont mind it - because - I can sit on my butt with coffee, with my fireplace going, and work from home I need to - so I understand what you are saying Paige, if I HAD to drive in it - I would live in Floriday or Arizona !! But it does amaze me how much Havs love the snow!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Brady loves snow. He was confused the first time, but caught on quickly. He would spend hours running and playing in the snow if we let him.
> 
> This seems like a good excuse for one of my favorite Brady pictures:biggrin1:


Don't know how I missed this pic...he's too cute! Doesn't seem to mind the snow! LOL.

And Michele...too cute!!

And Kimberly...those havi-cubes...yikes!! I bet that wasn't fun!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

tRISH, I know this is a different thread, but I was just wondering how Winstons bump is doing?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well I think...*

it's gone! I just felt all over and couldn't find it... Woo Hoo...

Perhaps it was a bruise of sorts? Anyway...I'll have DH check cause you never know I might have been clueless...

Side note...he was stung by a bee yesterday... Poor lil guy. But he's aok. He wimpered a lot and the vet told me what signs to look for, etc. He had forgotten all about it within 5 minutes. It was on the tip of his inside ear [he was laying in the sun when the mean ole bee attacked!].

Trish


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear the bump is gone, but poor Winston. My Mom got stung by a bee yesterday, right on her breast. I told her if my father was still alive, he would be very happy with the swelling. :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also might have been stung by a bee yesterday. He was out playing in the yard.. I came out to take him in and there was a dead bee attached / caught up in his beard. Not sure if it stung him.. but it was kinda dead looking??? He seemed fine anyhow. !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Beamer. Hope he is OK. I guess it is bee season. We were out on the deck the other day and had to go in the house because of all the bees.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update Trish- I had been thinking about him a lot!!! Good news!

Kill all the bees:drama:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

All these winter pics are adorable--the hoodie on Winston--Sam's boots and his snowsuit, and Kodi and Shelby's sweaters. I can't wait to buy a winter wardrobe for Havee. Don't want winter though!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Glad to hear the bump is gone, but poor Winston. My Mom got stung by a bee yesterday, right on her breast. I told her if my father was still alive, he would be very happy with the swelling. :biggrin1:


LOL Michele but owee. Poor mom!

Trish


----------

